# Excellent website with photos explaining Colonocopy



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

I find this website excellent. And hey, if the doctor is not afraid to show his insides to the world, we shouldn't be afraid of this procedure, either:http://www.gihealth.com/html/test/drfuscos_colon.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

believe it if you will, that was MY gastro! he told me i have ibs, gave me a brochure and send me on my way


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know the man (other than looking at the insides of his bowels on the internet), but I found the explanations on the website excellent.


----------

